# England vs USA



## bcuster (Nov 23, 2022)

Are we ready to rumble?









						England vs USA prediction, odds, betting tips and best bets for World Cup 2022
					

A gargantuan Group B showdown, one of the most highly anticipated matches of the tournament, sees England take on the United States with a chance to solidify a spot in the last 16.




					www.sportingnews.com


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

England vs. USA: USMNT World Cup live stream, TV channel, how to watch online, pick, start time, odds
					

A young American side look to shock the world against England




					www.cbssports.com


----------



## Hollis (Nov 25, 2022)

England 3:  USA 0


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

Hollis said:


> England 3:  USA 0


Did I miss the game?


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 25, 2022)

4-2 to England I reckon. 

Alex Lalas with both USA goals.


----------



## Supine (Nov 25, 2022)

Parody account on the wind up


----------



## spitfire (Nov 25, 2022)

Supine said:


> Parody account on the wind up




We've found bcuster's secret twitter account.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

God he'd get annoying really quickly.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 25, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>




That's almost enough to make me support England.

Not quite though...


----------



## spitfire (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Seymour Butts (Nov 25, 2022)

Who cares. It's the World Crap. The wrong thing, in the wrong place, at the wrong time.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

Seymour Butts said:


> Who cares. It's the World Crap. The wrong thing, in the wrong place, at the wrong time.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

He's making TV commercials in USA for Frito Lay:


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

Walker Zimmermann? That's a made up name, surely?


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

Swimmer Floatymann.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> Walker Zimmermann? That's a made up name, surely?


zim zimma, who got the keys to my etc etc


----------



## Fez909 (Nov 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> Swimmer Floatymann.


Driver Chauffeurmann


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

Haha


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 25, 2022)

This is Michel Roux Jr.'s gaff by the Riverside in Maidenhead. Now I've been there, it's lovely,  fantastic food and cocktails, though not at all cheap, but for somewhere to watch the football. No.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 25, 2022)

Where can I watch this?


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Where can I watch this?



ITV


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

weltweit said:


> Where can I watch this?


Do you have Fox (sports, not news)?


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

Petcha said:


> ITV



Failing that, if you're abroad, just use this. Click through once or twice to get the sound to work.






						ITV | FSL
					

Watch ITV UK Live




					js.freestreams-live1.com


----------



## Lorca (Nov 25, 2022)

Slight man crush on Jude Bellingham 🥰  as a Birmingham City fan, his brother jobe also plays for us.


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 25, 2022)

Close!


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

Maguire known for his silky footwork


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

JimW said:


> Maguire known for his silky footwork


Never knew that


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Never knew that



I think its possible the poster was joking. 

He does have enormous feet though.


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

Eek


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

Nippy down the wings these American lads. hopefully high line will tire them out


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

England living dangerously atm


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 25, 2022)

We haven't looked threatening since the first ten minutes.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> Walker Zimmermann? That's a made up name, surely?



Walker Zimmerframe would be a bit too on the nose.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

have england brought on the fall over artist  Grealish yet


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

Kinell.. did that US player with the comedy haircut just wipe his hands on a photographer?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 25, 2022)

More like a vintage England game this..


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> have england brought on the fall over artist  Grealish yet



No, but Sterling is frail on his feet too.


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2022)

They’re playing well, the Americans are..


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

One add minute blimey, that must be shortest add time so far


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 25, 2022)

The Yanks had the better of the first half


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

Good contest without being a good game; think we've got enough but it's no gimme is it?


----------



## souljacker (Nov 25, 2022)

QueenOfGoths said:


> This is Michel Roux Jr.'s gaff by the Riverside in Maidenhead. Now I've been there, it's lovely,  fantastic food and cocktails, though not at all cheap, but for somewhere to watch the football. No.
> 
> View attachment 352864


Skindles? Used to go raving there!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

if the yanks win do we rename the football forum to Soccer


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

USA keeps hanging around. Slow play is in US favor


----------



## weltweit (Nov 25, 2022)

USA made more chances than England I think, makes for anxious viewing.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 25, 2022)

Perfect time to decorate the bog.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

England : 0
Halftime
USA: 0

62% England
Possession
38% USA




5 England
Shots
6 USA




1 England
Shots (On goal)
1 USA




2 England
Corners
2 USA




1 England
Saves
1 USA




4 England
Fouls
6 USA


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

jack to come on in the second half and save England  with malarkey 


Southgate during the half time "fall over in the box how hard is it!!!"


----------



## Limejuice (Nov 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> Southgate during the half time "fall over in the box how hard is it!!!"


I hope he's said to them: "As a team, you're the most highly paid players on Planet Earth. Please start playing like it."


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2022)

This is pretty poor on our part  Play up, England!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 25, 2022)

A couple of interesting moments but bored shitless right now


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

eatmorecheese said:


> A couple of interesting moments but bored shitless right now


Portuguese here gave up at half time and went home


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2022)

The USA is obviously a far better side today than they were decades ago. Their fans need to improve their chant repertoire urgently, though


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 25, 2022)

We are a bit shit, they are a bit shit, but I think we are shittier atm.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

My son seems to have turned into one of those guys at the football who shouts things like "vision!". Repeatedly.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

come on Soccer


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Sue (Nov 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> My son seems to have turned into one of those guys at the football who shouts things like "vision!". Repeatedly.


Oh tommers.  (I blame the parents tbh.)


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 25, 2022)

VISION!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2022)

This is weak shit


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2022)

Where is Foden


----------



## May Kasahara (Nov 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> The USA is obviously a far better side today than they were decades ago. Their fans need to improve their chant repertoire urgently, though


I was entertained to overhear on the coverage earlier some American fan shouting YOU SUUUUUUUUCK


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 25, 2022)

This is poor. Very little belief.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2022)

Apparently Sterling is on the pitch. Could have fooled me.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 25, 2022)

Connor Gallagher comes from my village, lets bring him on


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

Corner practice for the US


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2022)

Henderson? Really? How's that going to help?


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Limejuice (Nov 25, 2022)

How many subs can we put on? Eleven?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

jack is on the pitch


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2022)

GET FODEN ON YOU LIBERAL TWAT


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

Those are names you get in Championship Manager before they paid for the licences.


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

Thought about the dive


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2022)

Has Foden died and nobody's told us?


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

Down to 7 people here .


----------



## RedRedRose (Nov 25, 2022)

Good. Saka has been poor.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

The lions putting on serious pressure now. I sense USA is tiring...


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

Will a draw do us tonight?


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

and he on the deck

who of thunk it


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Will a draw do us tonight?


Aye, cos we should beat Wales


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Will a draw do us tonight?


US would gladly take it...


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

bcuster said:


> US would gladly take it...


tbf the US will take anything


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2022)

Bingoman said:


> Will a draw do us tonight?


As I understand it not mathematically, but surely a point against Wales would seal it?


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2022)

Iran could yet top the group


----------



## Steel Icarus (Nov 25, 2022)

Stays like this it'll be 4321


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

This has been awful. Be interested to see how many times Maguire and Stones have passed to each other


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

Pour it on! let's finish strong!


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

dive dive dive


its like watching a ww2 submarine movie


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

Sam Matterface on ITV has just said we can still qualify and lose to Wales just as long as it is not 4 - 0


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## oryx (Nov 25, 2022)

Steel Icarus said:


> Aye, cos we should beat Wales


Commentators have just said that Wales would need to beat England by four goals for us not to qualify. (Provided this stays 0-0).


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> dive dive dive
> 
> 
> its like watching a ww2 submarine movie


I think this is the one and only time I’d agree with you. Always remember that when he went to City they invented a fouls won column that ‘proved’ his transfer fee.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

close my fucking arse


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 25, 2022)

Classic Grealish


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

Close


----------



## quiet guy (Nov 25, 2022)

Boring, boring England


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2022)

USA WIN 0-0!


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

God. That was fucking dull.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

well played


----------



## Bingoman (Nov 25, 2022)

Thank God that's over never been so bored in my life


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

Decent point away, can't see relegation being a concern this season


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

we'll take it and move on... great experience for the young Americans. 
Thank you for allowing us the honor of a fine match...


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

Thought we were good in the game against Iran and was very confident about this game . However we were shite and tbh probably dragged the Yanks down to our level .


----------



## Petcha (Nov 25, 2022)

I literally fell asleep before half time and just woke up to the words 'coming up, the thoughts of Roy Keane' so I'll probably get the most entertaining bit by the sounds of it.


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

The39thStep said:


> Thought we were good in the game against Iran and was very confident about this game . However we were shite and tbh probably dragged the Yanks down to our level .


Yep, thought we had a swagger but turned into a stagger this time out.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

"includes sensitive content" um... Only if you're offended by Uno cards.


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2022)

bcuster said:


> we'll take it and move on... great experience for the young Americans.
> Thank you for allowing us the honor of a fine match...


USA vs Iran (and England vs Wales for that matter), tasty features at any time, are going to be extra intense with the group standings as they are. Although far more unlikely for some teams than others, all four nations can still qualify


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2022)

It seemed to be a very well tempered match. No cards, no ridiculous feigned injuries, no obvious timewasting. Refreshing.

England didn't play great, but the USA did play well so it deserved to be even. England could and should do better though.


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> USA vs Iran (and England vs Wales for that matter), a tasty feature at any time, it’s going to be extra intense with the group standings as they are. Although far more unlikely for some teams than others, all four nations can still qualify


Yes, much put upon nation up against the Great Satan and there's not much love lost between Iran and the US either.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

Kane being gracious and giving respect to the USA Team


----------



## marty21 (Nov 25, 2022)

Ist game I've watched all of , plus points , the defence was excellent, everywhere else , bit shite.


----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> It seemed to be a very well tempered match. No cards, no ridiculous feigned injuries, no obvious timewasting. Refreshing.
> 
> England didn't play great, but the USA did play well so it deserved to be even. England could and should do better though.


Insipid is the word I am teaching for


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

We shouldn't let them play in England, they're sussing us out.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

ok someone fill me in why does not playing Foden make Southgate a liberal twat


----------



## ElizabethofYork (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## The39thStep (Nov 25, 2022)

I’m going to go for Iran to qualify at the expense of USA


----------



## JimW (Nov 25, 2022)

He has no truck with Foden


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2022)

JimW said:


> Yes, much put upon nation up against the Great Satan and there's not much love lost between Iran and the US either.


Could be wrong but whoever wins that tie is pretty much guaranteed to go through unless Wales were to beat England 4-0, right?


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> "includes sensitive content" um... Only if you're offended by Uno cards.



I've banned people for less.


----------



## Rebelda (Nov 25, 2022)

Tell you what, this men's football is rubbish compared to the real thing the women play.


----------



## Ax^ (Nov 25, 2022)

Mens soccer...


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

Ax^ said:


> ok someone fill me in why does not playing Foden make Southgate a liberal twat


Foden has just had his twitter account reinstated, if you know what I mean.


----------



## redcogs (Nov 25, 2022)

What an utterly dull match.  Ingurland lucky not  to get smashed. tbh more excitement watching the dog lick its arse.


----------



## petee (Nov 25, 2022)

USA wins, 0-0


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2022)

petee said:


> USA wins, 0-0



I already did that.


----------



## petee (Nov 25, 2022)

skyscraper101 said:


> I already did that.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 25, 2022)

petee said:


> View attachment 352881


----------



## Wilf (Nov 25, 2022)

Well that was a shit match for me to forget my moral scruples for.


----------



## T & P (Nov 25, 2022)

Perhaps not a terrible thing to bring down the always febrile expectations of the media a bit, to reduce the pressure on the players


----------



## Wilf (Nov 25, 2022)

T & P said:


> Perhaps not a terrible thing to bring down the always febrile expectations of the media a bit, to reduce the pressure on the players


_Your mission, should you choose to accept it, is to avoid losing 4-0 to that Wales team who just lost to Iran._


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2022)

Limejuice said:


> I hope he's said to them: "As a team, you're the most highly paid players on Planet Earth. Please start playing like it."


I doubt theres a player in that dressing room who's in top 10 in wages league.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

England 0 USA 0: Kane misses last-gasp chance as Three Lions sweat on last 16
					

SO which was the real England – the one which demolished Iran or the one made to look bang average by the United States?  We will find out in the knockout stage and the good news is that…




					www.the-sun.com


----------



## bcuster (Nov 25, 2022)

1927 said:


> I doubt theres a player in that dressing room who's in top 10 in wages league.


kane?


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 25, 2022)

1927 said:


> I doubt theres a player in that dressing room who's in top 10 in wages league.


Sterling and Grealish are in the top ten in the Prem.  As is Jadon Sancho 








						EPL Rankings
					

Listing the top salaries, cap-hits, contracts, bonuses, and more for all active EPL players.




					www.spotrac.com


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 25, 2022)

bcuster said:


> kane?



Sancho is the best paid English player in the Premiership but can;t even make the England team. Oops, Man United.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Sterling and Grealish are in the top ten in the Prem.  As is Jadon Sancho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neymar, Messi push them out of top 10. Let alone anybody else.


----------



## 1927 (Nov 25, 2022)

twistedAM said:


> Sterling and Grealish are in the top ten in the Prem.  As is Jadon Sancho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


none of them in top 12 in world wages wise.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 25, 2022)

Interesting (the well paid stats, not the game).  There always used to be a truism that the Prem, along with Barca Real and maybe the odd German team had all the income/wealth.  For youse in the know, has there been a general levelling up across the European leagues, or just the rise of a couple more mega rich clubs like PSG?


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

I'm just posting twitter now. That's how bored I am. 

I can't get over how fucking dull it was. Like, that's because the US just sat and blocked everything off but fucking hell, we can't get around that? That was the worst, safety first fucking nonsense. It's really annoyed me. It was exciting when Maguire passed to Trippier instead of Stones. Little bit of "oooh, that's a bit different!". Oh look Kane is defending in our penalty area. How fucking challenging.


----------



## tommers (Nov 25, 2022)

Wilf said:


> Interesting (the well paid stats, not the game).  There always used to be a truism that the Prem, along with Barca Real and maybe the odd German team had all the income/wealth.  For youse in the know, has there been a general levelling up across the European leagues, or just the rise of a couple more mega rich clubs like PSG?


Mainly PSG and then the Prem money teams.





__





						Highest-paid football players in the world 2022 | Who earns most? | Radio Times
					

Football players earn vast sums of money every year and we've rounded up the highest-paid stars in the world in 2022.



					www.radiotimes.com
				




That well known football Bible the um Radio Times?


----------



## dessiato (Nov 25, 2022)

My mate in France wears his lucky Jockeys and England win. He forgot to put them on tonight. This score is entirely his fault.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 25, 2022)

tommers said:


> Mainly PSG and then the Prem money teams.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_'Take a Break list the top 10 existential philosophers'._


----------



## Idaho (Nov 25, 2022)

Well that was shit.

I do quite like the idea of Wales beating us and going through. Imagine those happy little faces to the west. The alternative is our usual scrape through the groups and then get knocked out. We've had our one allotted good game per world cup (perhaps per 2 world cups).


----------



## Wilf (Nov 25, 2022)

Idaho said:


> Well that was shit.
> 
> I do quite like the idea of Wales beating us and going through. Imagine those happy little faces to the west. The alternative is our usual scrape through the groups and then get knocked out. We've had our one allotted good game per world cup (perhaps per 2 world cups).


Looking at the table, my little brain could see scenarios for any pairing to go through, except Iran and USA _both _going through. If any posters have knowledge about numbers, facts and common sense, they might know better. 






						World Cup 2022 Table - BBC Sport
					

Find out which football teams are leading the pack or at the foot of the table in the World Cup 2022 on BBC Sport




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Hollis (Nov 25, 2022)

I think Wales have to beat England 4:0 to guarantee going through.

If they beat England less than this, then they need USA and Iran to draw.


----------



## Idaho (Nov 25, 2022)

So if Iran and USA draw, how much do Wales need to win by?


----------



## Elpenor (Nov 25, 2022)

Is it still cahming ‘ome?


----------



## Hollis (Nov 25, 2022)

I think if they win 1: 0 and Iran/USA draw, then they're through on better goal difference.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 25, 2022)

I just saw this in a rather unmentionable source, so I won't link.  I'd througt head to head games were the first stage tie breaker, but it's still good old goal difference apparently.  



> What each team needs to qualify​Tie breakers: If two or more teams are still level based on points, goal difference, goals scored and head-to-head results, then the fair play system will be used.





> England
> The Three Lions will qualify if they draw against Wales on Tuesday.
> Southgate's side would move to five points with a draw, with Wales at best moving up to third on two points.
> With Iran and USA - second and third respectively - facing each other, only one side can finish above England.
> ...





> Iran
> After their victory over Wales, Carlos Quieroz's side would seal qualification with a victory over the United States regardless of the other results in the group.
> In fact, even if they were to only get a draw against the USA, they would go through if Wales failed to beat England.
> However, if Iran draw with USA and Wales beat England, they will be out.
> ...





> Wales
> Wales need to beat England in their final game to have any hope of making the next stage.
> Even then it could still be difficult for them to advance. As stated, they need to beat England 4-0 in order to finish above the Three Lions.
> Should they beat England by a lesser margin, they will finish below the Three Lions - and both USA and Iran would finish above them with a win of their own.
> Essentially, Wales must win AND Iran vs USA must end as a draw... unless they beat England 4-0.


----------



## MysteryGuest (Nov 25, 2022)

Just imagine, if nobody ever scores a (non-penalty*) goal in the World Cup ever again, no matter how hard they try... game after game, tournament after tournament - they'd have to spiritually award the cup to England precisely because of that unending boring beigeness...  Shame Philip K Dick's not around to write the short story tbh...

* - and none of the penalties ever hit the back of the net anyway... as is the way so often with life itself...


----------



## Ted Striker (Nov 26, 2022)

The39thStep said:


>


----------



## Wilf (Nov 26, 2022)

MysteryGuest said:


> Just imagine, if nobody ever scores a (non-penalty*) goal in the World Cup ever again, no matter how hard they try... game after game, tournament after tournament - they'd have to spiritually award the cup to England precisely because of that unending boring beigeness...  Shame Philip K Dick's not around to write the short story tbh...
> 
> * - and none of the penalties ever hit the back of the net anyway... as is the way so often with life itself...


_Do Androids Dream of Harry Kane?_


----------



## Wilf (Nov 26, 2022)

By the by, did any urbans notice the use of a human towel in the game tonight?





__





						Weston McKennie slammed for using photographer's bib to dry his hands before taking throw
					





					www.msn.com


----------



## oryx (Nov 26, 2022)

Wilf said:


> By the by, did any urbans notice the use of a human towel in the game tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes. Couldn't work out quite what was going on - looks a bit cheeky!


----------



## MysteryGuest (Nov 26, 2022)

The whole thing was so fucking rubbish I've forgotten that it even ever happened and as a result have no idea why I'm even making this comment. Big fan of towels though - lots of post-showering damp bumcheek marks on the sofa without them, round my place at least...


----------



## The Octagon (Nov 26, 2022)

I fell asleep in the 2nd half, and I'm usually more forgiving of England's frequent drab play than most.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 26, 2022)

oryx said:


> Yes. Couldn't work out quite what was going on - looks a bit cheeky!


The ref would have been on my 'buy that man a pint' list for all eternity if he'd stopped the match and said 'you go and apologise to the photographer you little shite'.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 26, 2022)

MysteryGuest said:


> Big fan of towels though - lots of post-showering damp bumcheek marks on the sofa without them, round my place at least...


There's a similar indentation on Man United's Sub's Bench from Ronaldo's arse.


----------



## bcuster (Nov 26, 2022)

The tournament is going to get very exciting, very soon. The knockout rounds are do or die...


----------



## Raheem (Nov 26, 2022)

Wilf said:


> By the by, did any urbans notice the use of a human towel in the game tonight?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Saw that and thought "ok so is that a thing for this world cup?"


----------



## ska invita (Nov 26, 2022)

i didnt watch it (not watched a game yet) but reading moaning in the papers that the game was boring and nil-nil

errr, thats football! check your pools coupon for 0-0 stand offs between even teams - standard stuff, especially at group stage


----------



## skyscraper101 (Nov 26, 2022)

View attachment trim.1ED0562D-560C-418B-8436-0986646256B1.MOV


----------



## eightball (Nov 26, 2022)

A poor display but not that surprising...England are always shit on itv


----------



## bcuster (Nov 27, 2022)




----------



## twistedAM (Nov 27, 2022)

"Speak to any football supporter watching the Premier League over the last three years and ask ‘who is the most naturally gifted English footballer today?’ and 80 per cent would say Foden. The other 20 per cent are not watching closely enough." - Jamie Carragher


----------

